

Why FriendFeed Deserves a Billion Dollar Valuation - mariorz
http://tchblg.wordpress.com/2008/05/31/why-friendfeed-deserves-a-one-billion-dollar-valuation/

======
greyman
The biggest issue is how mainstream they will be able to become. Many of my
friends don't even know what the RSS is, not to mention aggregating them. ;-)

But I agree about the Search feature being the most useful part. I have found
that search on twitter and FF conversations is pretty useful already and I use
it often when basic googling is not enough.

~~~
jacobbijani
This is probably the only comment I've read here that addresses the fact that
the majority of people on the internet are not hackers.

Google is useful (through the same interface) to your grandma and a rocket
scientist. THAT'S why it's so valuable and was able to go mainstream.

In order for Friendfeed to go mainstream, the services it's syndicating have
to first. I don't think I've run into a single person in everyday life that
knows what Twitter is.

------
Maro
Does the company generate profit, or even income?

------
motoko
I wish I had a billion dollars. I would spend them all to buy FriendFeed. Yep.

~~~
icky
You've got to remember that the marginal utility of your _first_ billion
dollars is a lot higher than the rest...

